# opinion v opinion



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

i am wondering who decides that my opinion does not count when i post a view that i hold, only to have my posts deleted by some faceless moderator who should stick to the basis that people have a right to express their opinion.i would love to hear other members views on this subject.thanks eddie


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A lot depends on how the opinion is express. And if you read the T&C when you joined the forum a moderator has the right to remove apost that they feel is unsuitable.
It is also not one moderator that decides!!!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Eddie, 
the forum does encourage members to post their opinion here, what makes a forum work is having an active group of members that are willing to take the time to post messages, to ask questions and hopefully answer questions for other members, this section of the site is mainly for Portugal related topics, although as we all have seen even us members enthusiatic about Portugal, do like to go a little off topic and include other subjects now and again. we value all forum members who contribute to the forum, the moderators do on occassion remove or edit posts that may stray outside the sites rules and guidelines, this is only to the benifit of the forum.


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Derek,sometimes some of the posts are just so far out there,in my opinion!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> Thanks Derek,sometimes some of the posts are just so far out there,in my opinion!


If you had met some of our members you would understand.....we have an eclectic mix of people...


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> i am wondering who decides that my opinion does not count when i post a view that i hold, only to have my posts deleted by some faceless moderator who should stick to the basis that people have a right to express their opinion.i would love to hear other members views on this subject.thanks eddie




To be or not to be ?

Not to be !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Origionally from Scotland. Location: Ireland. Expat in portugal ?


 lol


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

*3 cheers for understanding*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Origionally from Scotland. Location: Ireland. Expat in portugal ?
> 
> 
> lol


quite easy i thought, born in Scotland,live in Ireland,want to move to Portugal.Dont be confused.You may have other things to think about,like what day is it...lol


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm irish. Dublin born and bred and I lived there for 50 years. How are you finding Ireland ? Is the going there tough ?


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

*nothing doing here*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> I'm irish. Dublin born and bred and I lived there for 50 years. How are you finding Ireland ? Is the going there tough ?


living in cork,nothing here for last 2yrs in construction.house market dead for the forseeable future,so wont be having a beer in portugal anytime soon.thats life,but will get there.cheers eddie.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> living in cork,nothing here for last 2yrs in construction.house market dead for the forseeable future,so wont be having a beer in portugal anytime soon.thats life,but will get there.cheers eddie.






Well Eddie, it took me 50 years to get here. lol I sure hope that you wont have to wait so long. But everything comes to those who wait.


----------

